# Entry level luxury watch



## Siddharth (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello friends, I want to buy my 1st luxury watch. Preferable brands are Tag heuer(formula 1 or Aquaracer) , rado(true), Breitling (colt) .. please suggest which brand is batter in terms of quality, sustainability, brand recognition , brand popularity and brand image .. and which one is good option for my 1 st luxury(or entry level luxury or semi-luxury) watch. You can also suggest other brands with model no or series.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Siddhartt

of the 3 that you have mentioned

1 Breitling

2 Tag Heuer

3 Rado


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

Also consider Tudor or Omega, both have great history and heritage. They make fantastic watches with in-house movements and are priced fairly on par to the brands you have already mentioned.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

You might be able to stretch to an Omega Seamaster or an Auto Speedmaster if you look hard enough (I'm thinking pre-owned). A Longines HydroConquest (or Legend Diver) would also be on my list in that price range - fine watches but not widely recognised by the average man on the street.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I would also go for a Speedmaster (used) but the Longines is a great shout (especially the legend diver). How about an Oris Aquis? They are pretty good in my opinion too.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Out of the 3 you listed i'd say go for Breitling.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

As above. Breitling, Tag, then the Indian Rolex.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I've got 3 Tags and a beautiful Rado dress watch but it's Breitling that wins.

Another shout out for Longines Hydroconquest as you'd have change in your pocket or an auto for the same cost as a Tag Quartz


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

@Siddharth If you can tell us what attracted you to those brands and what you expect to use the watch for then that might help get you some specific recommendations. For example, is it a watch to wear everyday or just for special occasions? Do you have an interest in a particular type of watch (diver, dress watch, aviation, etc)?


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

If your budget allows I would also go with a Tudor or pre owned Omega (great value). In my opinion those2 brands are slightly superior to those you mentioned, and will probably hold their value better too. Though as I am sure you have heard a million times before...but whatever you like!


----------



## tx101 (Jan 7, 2018)

do yourself a favour and have a look at Oris


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

yep cannot go wrong with an Oris.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Siddharth said:


> please suggest which brand is batter in terms of quality, sustainability, brand recognition , brand popularity and brand image


 I don't know anything about the sustainability of any of those brands from an ecological perspective but if you're talking commercially they are all very well established and unlikely to 'go anywhere'. Recognition/popularity/image are all quite subjective - I'm certainly in no position to comment on how any of them should be rated for you.

I would place Breitling above the other two on the 'quality' ladder, but without any other info on what you're after it's pretty difficult to be any more helpful than that! As above: what do you want?


----------



## Acsii (Sep 10, 2018)

Breitling are great and you do not see them as much (especially in England). Other than that the two you mentioned and Omega


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

Acsii said:


> Breitling are great and you do not see them as much (especially in England). Other than that the two you mentioned and Omega


 Really? I see them quite often in Scotland, possibly more than any other watch. Could just be due to their size they are easier to spot.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

mrzee said:


> I would also go for a Speedmaster (used) but the Longines is a great shout (especially the legend diver). How about an Oris Aquis? They are pretty good in my opinion too.


 Simply cannot fault my aquis... :inlove:


----------



## Acsii (Sep 10, 2018)

IBM said:


> Really? I see them quite often in Scotland, possibly more than any other watch. Could just be due to their size they are easier to spot.


 I can honestly say I don't think I have seen anyone with one on in the South West. Maybe I should look a bit harder.


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

It's probably only because all the Glasgow drug dealers wear them! Haha


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Cartier Tank Solo. Proper watch.


----------



## Siddharth (Sep 24, 2018)

@Steve D UK what is indian Rolax ?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Breitling wearers tend to flash off their watches a lot less than Rolex or Omega wearing in my experience.... It could be down to simply being humble and having them hidden up a sleeve a lot of the time...


 I used to go to a club a few years ago where the owner and his Brietling were at friendly odds with my mate and his Rolex.

I've nowt against Brietlings, they just always look too big.

I dont think Omega owners are anywhere near as shouty as Rolex wearers


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

Maybe I just don't get out enough, but I actually don't know anybody who shows off their watch in a vulgar way. Apart from the wee neds with their gold plated fashion watches that think they are American rappers


----------



## Manxpot (Sep 1, 2017)

Hmm - I've never met a Tag owner who (after I have commented on their watch) couldn't wait to tell me how much they paid for it - and its usually too much.

As alternatives to the Aquaracer I also would recommend the Longines Hydroconquest and Oris Aquis. Both beautiful watches with a good quality solid build, automatic movements and lots of brand heritage.

The Breitling Colt is also very nice and the brand is probably more recognisable than Longines/Oris


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

IBM said:


> Maybe I just don't get out enough, but I actually don't know anybody who shows off their watch in a vulgar way. Apart from the wee neds with their gold plated fashion watches that think they are American rappers


 I agree, I have never had anyone show me their watch in a vulgar or ostentatious way either, the closest I came to it was an investment banker who showed me his Rolex Sub and said "I am wearing the same watch as you" to which I replied "not quite"; I was wearing a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

JoT said:


> I agree, I have never had anyone show me their watch in a vulgar or ostentatious way either, the closest I came to it was an investment banker who showed me his Rolex Sub and said "I am wearing the same watch as you" to which I replied "not quite"; I was wearing a Sea Dweller.


 My mate never tires of showing me his Yachtmaster then telling me my Airking is an entry level Rolex.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Turpinr said:


> My mate never tires of showing me his Yachtmaster then telling me my Airking is an entry level Rolex.


 Tell him it's a woman's watch


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> My mate never tires of showing me his Yachtmaster then telling me my Airking is an entry level Rolex.


 Haha mates are often the harshest critics


----------



## JamesSmith (May 31, 2019)

Has anyone been able to find out which is the best product among those listed here?

LINK REMOVED BY MOD


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

JamesSmith said:


> Has anyone been able to find out which is the best product among those listed here?
> 
> https://buylatestwatch.com/best-luxury-watches-for-men/


 Can you please do one? Thanks.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Siddharth said:


> Hello friends, I want to buy my 1st luxury watch. Preferable brands are Tag heuer(formula 1 or Aquaracer) , rado(true), Breitling (colt)


 You really are covering all the bases here: very dressy dress watch, "diver", chronograph.

What sort of watch are you looking for? Every day, or special occasion? And, of course, what budget? (I'm assuming £1,500 from the watches you've named). New, or second hand? Desired diameter?

That info would help us make more appropriate suggestions.

Just a thought.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Siddharth said:


> @Steve D UK what is indian Rolax ?


 Rado.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> As above. Breitling, Tag, then the Indian Rolex.





Siddharth said:


> @Steve D UK what is indian Rolax ?


 Indian Rolex ? See above "Rolax". Rado ? See Andy Murray.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i'd have this but in comparison with the others its probably over budget and only a Seiko. Its about the best though. [IMG alt="Image result for grand seiko snowflake" data-ratio="66.52"]https://k8q7r7a2.stackpathcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Grand-Seiko-Spring-Drive-Snowflake-titanium-SBGA211-Review-7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> i'd have this but in comparison with the others its probably over budget and only a Seiko. Its about the best though.


 I'd like it even more without the "fuel guage".


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I'd like it even more without the "fuel guage".


 me too


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> me too


 You know, I really don't like the term "entry level". It has that "lesser being" thing going on, which is b*ll*#£$.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> You know, I really don't like the term "entry level". It has that "lesser being" thing going on, which is b*ll*#£$.


 titles a bit bitter sweet i'd use the word but dont want to sound a moron.

i think im banned from scrabble.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Wonder if the OP found anything in the last 8 months?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yanto said:


> Wonder if the OP found anything in the last 8 months?


 probably went in wanting what he knew he wanted and ended up with what they told him he wanted

probably an Omega or Tag


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

spectrumwatches said:


> For a few years in your younger days it's permissible to ignore the world of luxury watches on the grounds that they're above your pay grade. But with maturity and success in matters of life and style should come an appreciation of fine timepieces as one of the limited ways a man can express his panache and personality without making an ass of himself.


 You're over thinking it mate, they're just watches :laughing2dw:

And the subtle link to your website should be authorised by @Roy before you try to get free advertising on here. After all, you wouldn't want to make an ass of yourself, would you? :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

spectrumwatches said:


> For a few years in your younger days it's permissible to ignore the world of luxury watches on the grounds that they're above your pay grade. But with maturity and success in matters of life and style should come an appreciation of fine timepieces as one of the limited ways a man can express his panache and personality without making an ass of himself.


 What nonsense is this ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> What nonsense is this ?


 It's just some numpty trying to get some free advertising mate :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> It's just some numpty trying to get some free advertising mate :tongue:


 I stand corrected, I thought it was Bo££ocks.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I stand corrected, I thought it was Bo££ocks.


 It's that as well :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> It's that as well :laughing2dw:


 Agreed. :laughing2dw:



spectrumwatches said:


> For a few years in your younger days it's permissible to ignore the world of luxury watches on the grounds that they're above your pay grade. But with maturity and success in matters of life and style should come an appreciation of fine timepieces as one of the limited ways a man can express his panache and personality without making an ass of himself.
> 
> So here we address those who are ready to get in on the ground floor and purchase their first true luxury watch. Of course "entry level" for anything that is really worth investing in will still set you back some decent scratch - expect to pay at least $1,700 and up to $4,000 for something above and beyond. But as always if you stick to the true classics it's money well spent.
> 
> ...


 Seriously, is anyone actually taken in by this drivel. I'm all ears.

Mind you, I have "sprezzarura".


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

I say forget this mid entry or high entry watch stuff just buy what ever you can afford and what you like at the end of the day it's there to tell you the time no matter if it's a Casio to Rolex and always look on the second hand market some of these high entry watches can be had for a decent price if you shop around


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Slim2500 said:


> I say forget this mid entry or high entry watch stuff just buy what ever you can afford and what you like at the end of the day it's there to tell you the time no matter if it's a Casio to Rolex and always look on the second hand market some of these high entry watches can be had for a decent price if you shop around


 What you like is the best bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## alan1219 (Oct 1, 2019)

Siddharth said:


> Hello friends, I want to buy my 1st luxury watch. Preferable brands are Tag heuer(formula 1 or Aquaracer) , rado(true), Breitling (colt) .. please suggest which brand is batter in terms of quality, sustainability, brand recognition , brand popularity and brand image .. and which one is good option for my 1 st luxury(or entry level luxury or semi-luxury) watch. You can also suggest other brands with model no or series.


 Most people here have suggested pre owned and i would strongly suggest that as well - your first watch is unlikely to be precisely the one you'll want to keep for life so avoid buying new watches that wont hold their value. Of the three watches you suggest, I've only ever admired the navitimer and the autavia.


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

indeed Mr WRENCH forget all this watch snobbery stuff


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Siddharth said:


> Hello friends, I want to buy my 1st luxury watch. Preferable brands are Tag heuer(formula 1 or Aquaracer) , rado(true), Breitling (colt) .. please suggest which brand is batter in terms of quality, sustainability, brand recognition , brand popularity and brand image .. and which one is good option for my 1 st luxury(or entry level luxury or semi-luxury) watch. You can also suggest other brands with model no or series.


 Learn a bit about watches, look at the specification, find something you like the look of, and then make your choice. It's up to you if you want to buy a watch based on the name on the dial, but you may end up regretting it.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Think the only thing OP regretted was joining this place for a few hours in September. He's never been back!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Think the only thing OP regretted was joining this place for a few hours in September. He's never been back!


 he wanted to know 'what is Indian Rolax' i think he took it literally and thought he had joined a forum of very unusual people,

he will be on a seiko fb page now with a marine master and normal people discussing things like balance wheels. This is our idea of balanced....he does not know what he has missed. 

[IMG alt="49068648146_ba597a9796_b.jpg" data-ratio="133.33"]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49068648146_ba597a9796_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

balance wheel you say … interesting


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Rotundus said:


> balance wheel you say … interesting


 thats amazing, it must be tellypathy i was thinking of you when i mentioned balance wheels, and i think the bloke in the bath has a marine master.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Learn a bit about watches, look at the specification, find something you like the look of, and then make your choice. It's up to you if you want to buy a watch based on the name on the dial, but you may end up regretting it.


 Better late than never. I'm surprised you didn't recommend a Sharkey :laugh:


----------

